# Happy New Year



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Wish everyone a great 2014. I finally got myself a newer camera and real macro lens (will still use my cell phone though) on boxing day. With a remote flash I should be good to go ;-)

So, anyhow, while testing the camera and lens, I caught these pics. The first one was nothing special, a blue blot from underside.... I thought it would be a good one to show you the 10 legs shrimps have



Then I took another one, and guess I was lucky as it became a perfect pic to show you the first 2 pairs of legs have their special purpose too. (can you spot what I mean?)



I will try to take more pictures now I have a better set of equipment.... hope you're not tired of me yet ;-)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lovely shots of the shrimp! what a neat way to look at them. lol

Happy new years Randy!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots randy, can't wait to see that guy in person

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope to be able to get a macro lens next year, now I have a decent camera. Meantime, I can't imagine getting sick of the amazing pics you take. Happy New Year to you too ! 

Ah, were you referring to those fine bristles or hairs on the feet ? For feeding or grooming ?


----------

